# The truth about the Puritans



## D. Paul (Jul 30, 2004)

I visit an antagonistic message board periodically to see who says what about whatever...

The Puritans came up in discussion and some assertions were made; that they had some good but as a society they were miserable failures. Here is a quote:


[b:0f9c7879b2]Precisely which Puritanical doctrine of societal good are you speaking of? Are you speaking of the xenophobic nature of the Puritan Massachusetts Bay colony, and how Christians who were not of their particular sect of Protestantism were not welcome in their community? Or are you speaking of the fact that until 1691 the right to vote in the Puritan colonies was granted only to men who were deemed officially "saved" by the local church? Are you speaking of their absolutely brilliant idea that the Old Testament should be the basis for which their local governments laws should follow and conform to? Perhaps you are speaking of their fair and honest dealings with the Native American tribes? No, can't be that can it? The Salem Witch Trials? Yes Reformed, images of a picturesque and ideal community are absolutely springing into my mind. Feel free to add yourself to the list of degenerates.

And don't bother to list off any of the "good" things the Puritans did (assuming you know the material enough to do so), I am probably more aware of their few commendable works than 99.9% of the True Christians out there.[/b:0f9c7879b2]

I am becoming more familiar with Puritan life and am willing to view critiques, but this seems skewed. 

I look to you...


----------



## cupotea (Jul 31, 2004)

It is skewed.

The 'puritans' can be criticized for they way they eventually dealt with the so-called 'halfway covenant', the very idea that there can be such a thing as a "Christian Commonwealth" etc. 

But the presuppositions inherent in this person's critique should be obvious. This person is, clearly, a pluralist and a relativist who sees no abiding value to the Law of God.

The tone leaves a lot to be desired as well.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jul 31, 2004)

This guy's ego is much larger than his intellect he should try reading something other than anti-puritan literature. The Puritans were great and godley men. Who, if not for there influence we would not enjoy the liberties we now have. Both civil and religious.


----------

